# Eastern N.A and magne-traction board



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

The hills/mountains in my area are very icy. I hate boarding on icy surface. I heard magne-traction board is the cure for that. I have never tried one. Is it really help? how much the difference such boards make?

I can't just buy one in a shop without knowing it.:icon_scratch:


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

I have never ridden one but it makes sense that it would help and i don't think it could possibly make it worse so i think you should just try it


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

I ride on the East Coast w magnetraction. It definitely helps and steps up your confidence but ice is still ice...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It's okay, some guys love it. And some people love V Rocker. I prefer camber and a sharp edge to Magnetraction. Not gonna hate on it, I just didn't like the way it felt. I love feeling a sharp edge ripping through ice and frozen granular.You should buy one from Dogfunk and if it isn't the right tech for you they will let you exchange it for something else. Nothing beats riding it to know. Just takes a little extra effort and busy work to buy a board ride it and exchange it if it's not right.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Granted I've never ridden magnetraction but I don't believe it's a necessity or a deal breaker. I've been ridding east coast my whole life and learned a long long time ago not to ride in the center of the trail, all the fun features tend to be at the edges of the trail anyway. And about the only powdery feel your going to reliably get on East Coast is all the pushed snow that accumulates there. That's where you'll find me. 

If you roll over some ice, just flat base it until you get to the good stuff.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Magnetraction is amazing on ice; all kinds of grip. However, I prefer regular camber in most conditions (ice, hard pack, groomed, etc.) except pow; as good as magnetraction on ice if your edges are sharp. IMO, for an exclusive east coast riding board magnetraction is a must; especially if you ride a reverse camber.

For the record Im old school, learned on a camber board and will always ride camber. Tried reverse camber (with magnetraction) and didn't like the loose feeling under my feet. Tried rocker-camber (with magnetraction) which felt better but still missing that locked in feeling. Recently added camrock to the quiver (with mellow magnetraction) which feels like a great balance for all conditions from ice to pow.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Camber beats magnetraction any day. Promotes good riding technique too.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ice Coast*

Magna or Grip Tech (each brand has it's own name) does a better job than Camber I'd say. I have a horde of camber big guns, and my nimble Arbor Coda 161 holds me firm since the day I got her. I'm used to riding 166, 173 sized boards.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I ride East Coast magnatraction and I love it. Was at killington last weekend and one of the blacks was just a straight sheet of ice all the way dow, pretty steep too. Gripped like it was nothing, given I had tuned it the night before.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Why do people keep talking like camber and magnetraction can't exist on the same board? They are 2 totally unrelated things.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

freshy said:


> Why do people keep talking like camber and magnetraction can't exist on the same board? They are 2 totally unrelated things.


Thank God somebody said this! Magnetraction is GREAT! The only complaints people ever have about the tech that is actually a result of the tech is that it can almost be too grippy in conditions which is why Mervin started making mellower versions of it. Mervin now has it on Camber boards like the Gnu Beast. Rossingnol has it on many of their boards as well and Niche uses it too. You can find camber Magnetraction and it is in no way similar to V-Rock as mentioned earlier. Camber story and side construction are in no way related. 

I grew up riding in MI and WV, then taught for four years in WNY where I got to try my first Magnetraction board and I'll never go back. If you are a good rider there is literally zero negative to it, 7 points of contact vs two on normal or 4 on quick rip, no comparison.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

freshy said:


> Why do people keep talking like camber and magnetraction can't exist on the same board? They are 2 totally unrelated things.


:thumbsup:
I did some preliminary reading on the techs


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> It's okay, some guys love it. And some people love V Rocker. I prefer camber and a sharp edge to Magnetraction. Not gonna hate on it, I just didn't like the way it felt. I love feeling *a sharp edge ripping through ice and frozen granular*.You should buy one from Dogfunk and if it isn't the right tech for you they will let you exchange it for something else. Nothing beats riding it to know. Just takes a little extra effort and busy work to buy a board ride it and exchange it if it's not right.


Really? :icon_scratch: how can there be any control? I feel there is no control whatsoever when the edge is on a big surface of ice.
too back we Canadian don't have the option of Dogfunk!


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

lab49232 said:


> Thank God somebody said this! Magnetraction is GREAT! The only complaints people ever have about the tech that is actually a result of the tech is that it can almost be too grippy in conditions which is why Mervin started making mellower versions of it. Mervin now has it on Camber boards like the Gnu Beast. Rossingnol has it on many of their boards as well and Niche uses it too. You can find camber Magnetraction and it is in no way similar to V-Rock as mentioned earlier. Camber story and side construction are in no way related.
> 
> I grew up riding in MI and WV, then taught for four years in WNY where I got to try my first Magnetraction board and I'll never go back. If you are a good rider there is literally zero negative to it, 7 points of contact vs two on normal or 4 on quick rip, no comparison.


my next one will be magnetration!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

campfortune said:


> Really? :icon_scratch: how can there be any control? I feel there is no control whatsoever when the edge is on a big surface of ice.
> too back we Canadian don't have the option of Dogfunk!


A sharp edge on ice is exactly why hockey players keep their skates sharp, it can dig in and keep you in control.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

freshy said:


> Why do people keep talking like camber and magnetraction can't exist on the same board? They are 2 totally unrelated things.


Yes 2 unrelated things...but when combined it can work really well. Had an old gnu pre-rocker that was cambered and mag...iirc circa 2008 and it was a great board and really fun...it would lock-on and rail turns and you could literally pop from edge to edge and it would bite in....wish I still had it, but sadly snapped the tail. However I have petitioned gnu to bring it back.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

freshy said:


> A sharp edge on ice is exactly why hockey players keep their skates sharp, it can dig in and keep you in control.


I think it's not the same thing.

A skating ring is flat while a run is steep. A skating blade is small, so it's easy to control the blade with your body movement. 



or maybe my boarding is not that good? I thought I am advanced. 

how to do with your board like you do with your skate?


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that's like compare apple with orange.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Both work. Sooo do you like apples or oranges.


----------

